# Need Help Upgrading Sony SVR-3000



## Dynamo (Nov 12, 2005)

I recently had an original 80 gig drive crash on me. While booting up Tivo i get stuck at " one more minute please" screen. I ran Maxtor diagnostics on my pc i it confirmed dead drive. Yesterday i bought Hitachi 250 gig drive to replace my original. I looked into buying InstantCake but i am not sure if it will support hard drive over 137 for Sony SVR-3000 box. Has anyone upgraded their sony box with such a large drive before? If so, what needs to be done for it?

Any help is appreciated!!!

Thank you,
Max


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

You'll need LBA 48 to get past the 137GB limit. We (SVR-3000s) got that in our OS around 6.2 if i recall correctly, so the only other things you will need are a LBA 48 boot CD and a backup image (>=6.2) to restore.

read here for more information on LBA 48 boot CD:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=198444

Good Luck


----------



## Dynamo (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for you help.

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't InstantCake offer OS of 4.* on it?
Where can i get newer version of Tivo OS for Sony SVR-3000(6.2+)?
Single drive with lifetime subscription .Trying to replace original 80(dead) for new 250.

Thank you,

Max


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you don't have an image you can use, buy the instantcake, and manually install the image, using the PTV-upgrade boot CD, install the drive into the DVR, let it upgrade to 7.2, then take it back to the PC and expand.


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

Trust the man with +6000 posts


----------



## Dynamo (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all your help so far. I have successfully installed the new hard drive and upgraded OS to 7.2. Now i am looking into utilizing all of 250 GB (So far it only sees 137). I've read instructions and some info on how to upgrade kernel but have not seen any info on SVR-3000. Has anyone done it already? If so, what did you use?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not the TiVo kernel that is the problem (it is fine on 7.2). The issue is the IC CD has the old LBA ayatem, and therefore can only expand to 137MB. As I stated above, you have to restore to stock capacity, let it upgrade to 7.2, then expabd, with an LBA48 cd.


----------

